# cannot process .daa file



## jenaguru (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi all, recently when I tried to decompress or convert (to .iso or .bin) or extract or directly write to dvd a .daa file of size approx. 2.5GB PowerIso (Version 3.8) everytime saying that it cannot read the specified file. Is the file corrupted? Or prblem is elsewhere?

What is the solution? PLEASE respond. Can Nero do anything?

Thanks. jenaguru.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2007)

.daa is power iso file

use power iso to convert

if again this error comes then 

I guess it is corrupted .


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

u can open *.daa files using *PowerISO

next time u face a similar problem, post a scrrenshot of the error message
*


----------



## jenaguru (Sep 2, 2007)

I AM using PowerIso. It is saying "cannot read compressed image file".
any solution PLEASE?
jenaguru


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

from where did u get d *.daa file

if u have downloaded it or sum 1 has given it to u, there cud always b a chance dat d file is corrupt

u may wan2 redwonload d file


----------



## jenaguru (Sep 2, 2007)

I have downloaded from internet. Re-download is very frustrating. If file itself is corrupted, that may not help I think. That's why I enquire of any other solution.
Thanks.


----------

